# Changing coat



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Baileys coat is really starting to change, not only in density but his colors are changing too...

He was mostly white apart from a broken line of black hair down his back, but now he has lots of black coming through especially around his back end and through his tail ( is this called ticking ? )

Also the black on his ears are starting to turn reddish brown as if he's been in the sun for too long...

Does anyone have a white and black poo who have changed like this, it would be great to see some pics of the coat, before and after pics would be great 

Here are a couple of pics of the black coming through xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG that's amazing.. To be such a dramatic change!!! Surely that's quite unusual no?? I love Baileys coat... Oh his long curls... DON'T get them clipped  
Their coats do amaze me so much how they fade or darken, go from straight to curly... Just goes to show..You never can tell how they'll turn out. 
X


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> OMG that's amazing.. To be such a dramatic change!!! Surely that's quite unusual no?? I love Baileys coat... Oh his long curls... DON'T get them clipped
> Their coats do amaze me so much how they fade or darken, go from straight to curly... Just goes to show..You never can tell how they'll turn out.
> X


I'm going to try and keep his coat long for as long as I possibly can... Depending on the matts , but touch wood he's been okay for now only a couple on his paws and under the armpits oh and one on his neck x

The thing is though, I'm itching to cut it back to see the colours underneath, will have to stop myself  xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow's coat is looking odd too. I'm afraid not in the same way as Bailey's though!! Willow is black but a few weeks ago I gave her a bath before meeting up with some friends and they were all joking "What have you done to her coat... did you dye your dog...etc etc"!! The only thing I can think that has happened is that like a person being in the sun, her coat has lightened from black to a sort of brown tinge. I assume that it's the sun because her roots are still deep black. Does anyone have any thoughts? I would think that maybe with Bailey, as he is black and white anyway, maybe more black is coming through with his adult coat?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Willow's coat is looking odd too. I'm afraid not in the same way as Bailey's though!! Willow is black but a few weeks ago I gave her a bath before meeting up with some friends and they were all joking "What have you done to her coat... did you dye your dog...etc etc"!! The only thing I can think that has happened is that like a person being in the sun, her coat has lightened from black to a sort of brown tinge. I assume that it's the sun because her roots are still deep black. Does anyone have any thoughts? I would think that maybe with Bailey, as he is black and white anyway, maybe more black is coming through with his adult coat?


I have read somewhere on here that black haired poo's can change colour to a red/brown and even look more chocolaty than black x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm doing the same as you and letting Willow's coat get as long as I can to see what it does so that will be interesting to see what her coat does! Looks like no one else has had the same thing (basing that on the lack of posts) so you'll have to keep updating this thread to let us know what does happen!!


----------

